# Fishing boat reistrations



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Where can i find out about Faversham registrations


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

In old Olsen's Almanack's, I have 1951/66/88/96,


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

billmaca said:


> In old Olsen's Almanack's, I have 1951/66/88/96,


I dont have these,Do they have referance to Romulus F6 & Remus F7 pre 1960 when i first saw them in wells, Although ive found two more differant boats reg at faversham 1948 With F6 & F7.
So know iam a little confused


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

billmaca said:


> In old Olsen's Almanack's, I have 1951/66/88/96,


Thanks for your pm and the info very much appricated.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Is There anyone liveing close to the small boats museum in cornwal that may be able to help if needed on research for Romulus & Remus.
As a carer at home it is impossable for me to get away to do this and the meseum say that i may need more time than they could offer over the internet.
But atm i will wait and see what they fined.


Thanks.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The Faversham registers are in the East Kent Archives. I have copies of them. Unfortunately they only run from 1869 to 1925. The later ones are missing.
You wont find these boats in Olsens because they are under 15 tons.
However they are both in the EU Fleet Register which a simple 'google search' will take you to. I attach the link for the Romulus below. I,ll send the link for the Remus seperately.
Unfortunately the EU Register doesnt show owners.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com

http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...BR000A16607&search_type=simple&search_id=7022


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Remus
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...BR000A16608&search_type=simple&search_id=5621
Because she survived until 2008 she is in the book Fishing Vessels of Britain and Ireland. In 2004 and 2007 her owner is given as George David Cooke, Beach Road, Salthouse, Nr Holt, Norfolk, NR25 7XD.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Romulus's owner in the 96 book is Melvyn Pearson, 60 Waveney Close Wells Next The Sea Norfolk


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info Douglas and billmaca.I will see about making contact with them

David


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

It would seam thar R&R registration numbers are A16607 & A16608.
Would i get the Build info off these numbers?or can this be foumd online from the numbers?
The Kent History & library center will charge for any reseach done by them selfs.

Is there any one near the center that would be able to help as then you can use the center free provideing you book .


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Info recieved and added to my wells thread


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The Faversham registers covering 1923 to 1988 have now been found. They may not show in the catalogue for some time. You would now be able to get 'chapter and verse' on the two boats. I will copy these registers on my next trip South.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Douglas.
Thats good news Thank you for your help and i look forward to see what info the records hold.Faustulus F21 it cost the Leggatts £5000 it also was of the same build and is apparently still in whitstable but i need to confirm this.

David


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

According to the EU Fleet Register the Faustulus F 21 was decommissioned in October 1993
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Douglas Paterson said:


> According to the EU Fleet Register the Faustulus F 21 was decommissioned in October 1993
> Douglas
> www.fishingboatheritage.com


But that doesnt mean its still not in use ?.As is Remus is still in brancaster but not registerd.
Iam only going on what ive been told atm.

David


----------



## Tony2016 (Apr 11, 2016)

Wells Boi said:


> But that doesnt mean its still not in use ?.As is Remus is still in brancaster but not registerd.
> Iam only going on what ive been told atm.
> 
> David


Hi, Faustulus was cut up, she sat on the quay at Whitstable for a while. My father was owner/skipper during the 70s, and burned some of the wood on his fire, late 90s (it was free fuel!)
Tony


----------

